# Any good Cichlid books out there?



## patokeefe (Feb 8, 2008)

There's so much to learn about cichlids.

I got into the hobby about 6 months ago. Haven't looked back since, though my wife does all the time (money and time are important thing in a marriage that cichlids tend to negotiate).

I read stuff on here all the time. Some of it is conflicting, but that's ok. Fish keeping sofar seems to be as much art as it is science, albeit a very structured art, with many formalities and rules. But what is art without rules? Garbage, usually.

Anyway, that's off topic. Can anyone recommend a good book or two on cichlid keeping? There are a few at the local Petco, but they're very shallow. I'm looking something to increase my knowledge of the hobby without wasting paper and time to learn the nitrogen cycle again. I'm sure I could find loads on Amazon or at Barnes and Noble, but has anyone sifted the stock at all? I'd be happy with a good book on cichlids in general, but one dedicated to Tanganyikans would be fantastic.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IMO the best books on African cichlids are by Ad Konings. His book on Tangs was written a while back but is still accepted as THE textbook. I own it.

However, I am going to suggest you check out/read every book your library offers on cichlids and Africans and Tangs before buying anything. Also IMO Ad's books are great to read 1/3 page on each fish, but are more tailored to pictures and how they live in the lake rather than how to keep each in an aquarium. Still shallow if you're only interest is that fish (because he covers 100s of fish in the book).

Great for the pictures, the natural environment of the fish and the current correct scientific names. None of the libraries in my county had the book, so I read everything they had AND bought the book.

To tell you the truth, I've learned more by reading the posts on this forum since I joined. But I'd still buy the book, and I do refer to it from time to time.


----------



## cpaulus (Apr 30, 2005)

I agree. Ad Konings has the best books. The one i have is Back to Nature Guide to Tanganika Cichlids 2nd Edition. I bought it off this site

http://www.cichlidpress.com/


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/ca ... ort=rating

Another good one that is currently only available used on Amazon.com is "The Cichlid Aquarium" by Paul Loiselle.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Take a look at Cichlid Press.com, which features Ad Koning's excellent Tang and Malawi books, highly recommended. A basic book is Enjoying Cichlids. 
http://www.cichlidpress.com/ They take Paypal accounts only I think.

Amazon.com has some of these excellent Cichlid Press books now, and they have free shipping which is nice and you can use a credit card. 
http://www.amazon.com/Tanganyika-Ci...bs_sr_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231005252&sr=8-5
http://www.amazon.com/Back-Nature-T...bs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231006571&sr=8-2

Loiselle's Cichlid Aquarium book from Tetra http://www.amazon.com/Cichlid-Aquar...=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231005980&sr=8-5
is a very good all around cichlid info book, a lot of good knowledge he shares. Species info is somewhat dated and the book is kinda awkwardly edited with no index, but well worth reading. Out of print it seems so you would have to find from a reseller, or maybe at the library if you are lucky.


----------

